
CloudPiercer: Is your cloud-protected website's origin exposed? - tomvangoethem
https://cloudpiercer.org
======
snug
It would be nice if I could just get my results without adding my email.

~~~
tomvangoethem
The email address is used to send you the link where the results for your
domain are shown. If you keep track of this URL yourself, feel free to enter a
bogus email.

(domain verification is not related to the email address)

